# Kids activities in Italian Rivieria



## AimeeRose (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi there-
We are spending 5 months on the Italian Riviera in Imperia. I have an almost 3 year old and am looking for things to do with her such as gymnastics and dance or music classes. If anyone has any info, please let me know. Or if anyone with kids lives nearby, let me know. Would love to get together for some playgroups.

Thanks,
Aimee


----------

